# What style you train in?



## Carol (Jan 16, 2007)

There have been a few people joining Martial Talk, other than me, that enjoy the agony of Silat training   

What style of Silat do you train in?  What do you think of your training so far?


----------



## tellner (Jan 16, 2007)

Way back in the day I did Inosanto Blend which I guess they call Maphilindo these days.

I found a Silat teacher, Brandt Bollers, who was out of Willem and Victor de Thouars' lineage via Chas Clements.

A couple years later Steve Plinck moved to the area. It's been fifteen years and I haven't looked back. He started teaching Bukti Negara. Twelve years ago he stopped teaching the PSBN and started us on Sera. We've been working on that since. Guru Plinck has other Silat, particularly some Minangkabau Harimau from his uncle. He's incorporating more of that when the weather is warmer. Right now we're packed into his (tiny, cramped) garage in freezing weather. Harimau would be an invitation to serious injury 

One of the students who passed through his garage over the years was Mushtaq Ali Al-Ansari, collector of obscure martial arts and Wandering Dervish (semi-retired). Mushtaq, my wife and a couple other people are revising the martial arts of the Qadiri-Rifai Tariqa, Pencak Silat Zul Fikari. In a couple weeks we'll be putting the first section of the curriculum onto DVD and distributing it. We would have done it sooner, but we had an opportunity to have someone else pay for Mushtaq's plane ticket out here  That's another story in itself. He and Steven Barnes have been doing a lot of interesting stuff with Coach Scott Sonnon (http://rmaxinternational.com), a certifiable genius in physical culture and martial arts.  

How do I like it? The stuff makes sense. It's based on sound principles and good movement. It works well and is something that I can do for the rest of my life. I've been blessed with the best teachers one could hope for. What's not to like?


----------



## Wes Tasker (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been particularly lucky in being a student of Bapak Willem de Thouars for 12 years now.  I'm even luckier still in that he teaches me the Silat and Kuntao arts he knows in their entirety and not as some blend.  So the Pentjak Silat systems I have learned and am still refining under his tutelage are:

Pentjak Silat Kendang
Pentjak Silat Sera
Pentjak Silat Tjimande
Pentjak Silat Petjut Kilat
Pentjak Silat Tjangkring
Petnjak Silat Tjikampok

Along with the Kuntao systems of:

Quan Chu Xing Yi Kuntao
Baiyun Bagua Zhang Kuntao

So now all I need is another 100 years and hopefully by then I won't make a complete fool of myself when practicing his wonderful arts.

-wes tasker


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2007)

Wes Tasker said:


> I have been particularly lucky in being a student of Bapak Willem de Thouars for 12 years now. I'm even luckier still in that he teaches me the Silat and Kuntao arts he knows in their entirety and not as some blend. So the Pentjak Silat systems I have learned and am still refining under his tutelage are:
> 
> Pentjak Silat Kendang
> Pentjak Silat Sera
> ...


 
Sorry Wes, that's already happened.  You don't make a complete fool out of yourself.


----------



## tellner (Jan 19, 2007)

Has Willem ever taught the same curriculum to two students?


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2007)

Heh. I have a hard enough time with Guro Mike Williams as a teacher and Guro Wes as a visitor to the school.  I can never remember who trained in what under whom....especially after a couple of head compressions


----------



## Wes Tasker (Jan 20, 2007)

Todd-



> Has Willem ever taught the same curriculum to two students?


 
I don't know what Bapak has taught to other people.  The only person I've had contact with who "was" an instructor under him was Guru Tuan Roberto Torres (who was my teacher for 3 years..) - and Bapak has taught me many things that are the same as he taught him.  From some footage I've seen of the Colorado crew - we do share alot of the same forms as well.

Why do you ask?

-wes tasker


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't train in Silat, but we incorporate ideas from Tjimande, which is our O' Sensei's family system...We have touched on various ideas and principles from the system, and we have been taught one of the katas.
Apparently there are numerous weapons-based(mainly bladed) katas that are taught to the upper kyus and to the Yudansha, so I'm chomping at the proverbial bit...
What I've seen and have been taught, I love...Lower to the ground! Yeah!


----------



## tellner (Jan 20, 2007)

Wes, I've met a fair number of his students over the years. They all seem to have gotten a different mix of ingredients from his "salad bowl" - Willem's words, not mine. I'm guessing it has something to do with what he thinks would best complement their aptitudes. It's also been a matter of minor humor over the years as various seniors have claimed to have "the real stuff" only to find that several others have a curriculum that is just as excellent but slightly different.


----------



## Wes Tasker (Jan 20, 2007)

Todd-



> It's also been a matter of minor humor over the years as various seniors have claimed to have "the real stuff" only to find that several others have a curriculum that is just as excellent but slightly different.


 
I guess humor is a word for it.  I'm not naive enough to think I have "the real" anything....  I just try to do my best to teach what he taught me.  Of course this type of "humor" is strewn throughout the martial arts - but the Filipino/Indonesian arts seem to be rife with it.  As I'm sure you know even in Sera.

-wes


----------



## tellner (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh Lord, do I ever. At some point you have to laugh if you don't want to cry. 

Just to be clear and avoid confusion, I think that Willem de Thouars has amazing skills and, if anything, _too much_ knowledge to pass on to those of us without his gifts. He chooses a set of things to teach someone based on what he feels they need or would be good at. It fits together. It makes sense. It works. People forget that he's done exactly the same thing with a different set of material to half a dozen other people. And given how quarrelsome Silat and Kuntao players can be, they fight over it. 

Same sort of untreated sewer effluent happens in the Sera clan. In spades. With chocolate sprinkles and a cherry on top. Until people like my teacher go to the upper left corner of the map to be as far away from it all as they can without actually sinking into the Pacific.

I swear, if we could stop fighting among ourselves we'd rule the universe.


----------



## Trent (Jan 22, 2007)

tellner said:


> Oh Lord, do I ever. At some point you have to laugh if you don't want to cry.
> 
> Just to be clear and avoid confusion, I think that Willem de Thouars has amazing skills and, if anything, _too much_ knowledge to pass on to those of us without his gifts. He chooses a set of things to teach someone based on what he feels they need or would be good at. It fits together. It makes sense. It works. People forget that he's done exactly the same thing with a different set of material to half a dozen other people. And given how quarrelsome Silat and Kuntao players can be, they fight over it.
> 
> ...



This is true.  I think Guru Plinck is truly outstanding, and I haven't said that about many people at all.  I hoping to come visit and say "Hello" to everyone in your neck of the woods one day in the not too distant future.

I try to stay out of the political battles, but it is difficult.  For example, I'm sure Uncle has shown Wes Tasker some great material and plenty to work on, best wishes on your journey.

I think your spot on about what Uncle shows to people.  I've been observing for some time now, and if you're around long enough you'll see that he does teach the same thing, but perhaps not in the same order or manner, and it's usually strictly due to the student's perceptions, aptitude ability to work the material.  As you pointed out, this is classic Indonesian (and Filipino) style instruction.  I enjoy it, but the Western mind has to adjust to the idea.

I wanted to mention, I learned quite a bit from Guru Chas, too.


----------



## Bobbe (Jan 22, 2007)

I specialize in Sundanese and Balinese Silat, but I'll train damn near anything that I can find. I love Harimau, Syahbandar, Kari and Sera in particular.

Silat is only agony in the first few years...If you give it an effort, your tendons will be loose enough to handle the training.

      ...OR, you'll be in a wheelchair for the rest of your life. I guess it could go either way.


----------



## tellner (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope you can make it out here, Trent. It's always great to find out that there are real people out there, not just a bunch of AIs (or *** - Artificial Stupidities  ) in a server room somewhere in Mumbai. One of Guru Plinck's most serious students is also from Baton Rouge.


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

Trent said:


> but perhaps not in the same order or manner, and it's usually strictly due to the student's perceptions, aptitude ability to work the material. As you pointed out, this is classic Indonesian (and Filipino) style instruction.


 
Silat also focuses the attention more on learning certain principles than it does on learning certain techniques.  It's certainly not as structured as something like Kenpo, which lays out a palatte of techniques per belt rank.

In my limited impression, Silat is _very_ artistic.  The soft movements, the dance, the way a student is taught principles before applications...even the way the gurus tend to describe something dependent on what their mood is that day.​ 
But I've also found that what a teacher will teach also depends on the student.  When GM Edward Lebe visited our school for a seminar, my training partner and I were paired with each other for nearly all of the seminar.  He is nearly a foot taller and nearly 100 pounds heavier than me.   On certain applications, Guru Lebe would come around and show me a different application for the same principle.  I was smaller and lighter and what was being taught really wasn't working for me being smaller and lighter.



> I enjoy it, but the Western mind has to adjust to the idea.


 
This is torture for me.   I have an engineer's brain.  I think logically and structurally and it is totally not a match for Silat.


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

Bobbe said:


> I specialize in Sundanese and Balinese Silat, but I'll train damn near anything that I can find. I love Harimau, Syahbandar, Kari and Sera in particular.
> 
> Silat is only agony in the first few years...If you give it an effort, your tendons will be loose enough to handle the training.
> 
> ...OR, you'll be in a wheelchair for the rest of your life. I guess it could go either way.


 

ROFLMAO!!!   Well...I'm hoping its the former    


Welcome to Martial Talk Bobbe its great to have you with us here.   

Do you teach Silat at all or are you primarily a student?


----------



## Bobbe (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I do teach, but I would consider myself a student first and foremost. I've been around the block a few times, seen some things, but I love training more than teaching. I have a small school here in Washington, just outside of Seattle, and I often travel around to train with other teachers.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Jan 23, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> This is torture for me.   I have an engineer's brain.  I think logically and structurally and it is totally not a match for Silat.



Bob Orlando is also an Engineer if I recall correctly.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Jan 23, 2007)

I do Maharlika Kuntaw and what ever Silat I can steal.%-}
I've also been known to pilfer from Silat Zulfikari whenever I get the chance.

How's things going Todd? Are you and Tiel coming back to GR this spring?


----------



## Carol (Jan 23, 2007)

Bill Bednarick said:


> Bob Orlando is also an Engineer if I recall correctly.


 
I would LOVE to see how he teaches.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Carol we will be having him up here again in Michigan sometime in 2008! (that is the plan)  Bob is very analytical and specializes in breaking things down.  If you enjoy Silat then you would definately enjoy one of his seminars.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 23, 2007)

I have also done Inosanto Blend (now Maphilindo), Mande Muda, a tiny, tiny bit of Kuntaw with Bill Bednarick's teacher Brian "Buzz" Smith. (who is simply awesome)  I have also had the pleasure to train some with Bob Orlando and will definately do it again.  Plus alot of other people at a seminar or an informal training session.  Silat is a beautiful art and lot's of lot's of fun.  I particularly like the lower leg work and in IRT we do alot of Lower Leg Destructions.


----------



## Carol (Jan 23, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Carol we will be having him up here again in Michigan sometime in 2008! (that is the plan) Bob is very analytical and specializes in breaking things down. If you enjoy Silat then you would definately enjoy one of his seminars.


 
ROAD TRIP!!!!

Sounds like my kinda guy Brian


----------



## HG1 (Jan 23, 2007)

This is fascinating stuff.  My exposure to martial arts is primarily through the Chinese arts.  I didn't realize there are so many versions of Silat.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 23, 2007)

HG1 said:


> This is fascinating stuff. My exposure to martial arts is primarily through the Chinese arts. I didn't realize there are so many versions of Silat.


 
So many is definately an understatement.  There are literally hundreds of styles of Silat and then some.


----------



## Carol (Jan 23, 2007)

Indeed, there are hundreds with different applications.   This is from a write-up I did of a seminar I went to with GM Edward Lebe.




> "There are almost 1000 styles of Silat in Indonesia," he began. Silat is a word that means "self-defense" or "fighting". It is a word that can be as generic as "karate" to Americans. Guro Lebe touched upon some of the reasons why Silat is such a broad term.
> 
> "There are four reasons why a person should study Silat," Guro Lebe began. "One, for the self-defense. Two, for dance. Three, for cultural reasons."
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Jan 23, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Carol we will be having him up here again in Michigan sometime in 2008! (that is the plan)  Bob is very analytical and specializes in breaking things down.  If you enjoy Silat then you would definately enjoy one of his seminars.



Glad to hear this Brian, I will be there!

I was wondering if you were going to have him back, we really liked his stuff and looked forward to training with him again.


----------



## tellner (Jan 23, 2007)

Not to toot someone else's horn too hard, Brian, but do you know Mushtaq? He's the proverbial Old Wolf with more fangs than you'd think who's been doing all sorts of Silat (and Kali, and Piper knifework, and Kalaripayitt, and Turkish and Persian martial arts and the wrasslin' and fightin' he learned growing up on the Mescalero Reservation) since before there was dirt. He's an excellent teacher and all around decent human being. He's at Chuck Pippin's place in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Jan 23, 2007)

tellner said:


> Not to toot someone else's horn too hard, Brian, but do you know Mushtaq? He's the proverbial Old Wolf with more fangs than you'd think who's been doing all sorts of Silat (and Kali, and Piper knifework, and Kalaripayitt, and Turkish and Persian martial arts and the wrasslin' and fightin' he learned growing up on the Mescalero Reservation) since before there was dirt. He's an excellent teacher and all around decent human being. He's at Chuck Pippin's place in Grand Rapids.



And I'll probably be stealing%-} some more of his Silat this weekend.

You should come to the Spring Gathering of Tribes Brian, I promise you'll like it.


----------



## Trent (Jan 23, 2007)

tellner said:


> I hope you can make it out here, Trent. It's always great to find out that there are real people out there, not just a bunch of AIs (or *** - Artificial Stupidities  ) in a server room somewhere in Mumbai. One of Guru Plinck's most serious students is also from Baton Rouge.



I do intend on making it out there within the next year or two at the outside.  Yes, I know of the guy from Baton Rouge.  He writes fairly well, I believe. 
It would be nice to meet him as well.  I have the same thoughts on meeting up with real folks.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 23, 2007)

I simply can't wait till this coming August, when we have camp with O' Sensei...
Hopefully my wife won't object(too much) to me going up to Hazelton to drink beer and get the hell kicked out of me by Sutrisno Sensei...From what my Sensei says, it's a definite eye opener...


----------



## tellner (Jan 24, 2007)

I met Buzz at one of Chuck's Gatherings. He and his people were impressive as all hell. We'll try to get out there this Spring. If Tiel can't I still might be able to - we need to get more of the Zul Fikar curriculum on tape.


----------



## tellner (Jan 24, 2007)

Carol, Bob Orlando is definitely worth checking out. Take a look at any of his books or videos for a pretty good idea of what he's about. He's very straightforward and appeals to geeks and other analytical types. And just because I have to say it, that's one of the things I like about him and my own guru, even though Steve is much more a shoppie and a musician than a techie.

A lot of people say that Silat is "a thinking man's Art". I dunno. If you have time to sit there and think in a fight you're obviously not in a fight  It is true that it's a good one for intelligent people.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 24, 2007)

Bill Bednarick said:


> And I'll probably be stealing%-} some more of his Silat this weekend.
> 
> You should come to the Spring Gathering of Tribes Brian, I promise you'll like it.


 
Hey Bill I need to work my way over there!  Maybe this year is the year.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Jan 24, 2007)

Todd, Great to hear it. I talked to Mushtaq yesterday and he was telling me  the plan to streamline the material. Sounds pretty cool, too bad I can't get  down there often enough to really take advantage of it.

Well maybe I can  be special experimental guinea pig.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 2, 2007)

Bill is a good Guinea pig, we use him to clean the floors at our club- something about the smile he gives when he is being thrown , tripped, swept, or slam dunked is sooo fun to watch.

 Guro Buzz


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Feb 2, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> Bill is a good Guinea pig, we use him to clean the floors at our club- something about the smile he gives when he is being thrown , tripped, swept, or slam dunked is sooo fun to watch.
> 
> Guro Buzz



It's not just you either, I think people like to use me as an Uke just to see if I'm as mellow as I look.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 2, 2007)

We all are here on this earth for a reason or purpose- _ Have you found yours? Being a broom or mop? I think not. Glad to have you as a student , friend, and confidant.
 Guro Buzz


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2007)

Buzz glad you are making it over here more often.  Maybe you and Bill could start a thread on your brand of Kuntaw and let everyone know what you are doing up there in Traverse City.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is Bill in a normal position, Brian,  I would be glad to share any information that people would like to  hear.   Thanks again for your support.
 Guro Buzz


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 2, 2007)

Ooops, looks like the picture didn't take.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 2, 2007)

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4223/507/1600/IMG_0197.jpg
 Here it is in a different option


----------



## ksmaguro (Feb 7, 2007)

Catching up on this thread...
I study Pencak Silat Pertempuran via Guru Sean Stark www.combat-silat.net and Pencak Silat Zulfikari via Guru Mushtaq Ali Shah.  I am eager to see what the "new look" will be like for the system.  
I met Bill and Buzz at the Fall Gathering at Chuck's and we all had a fun time.  Buzz kept us up to the wee hours with some reat stories! Mushtaq double checked a few things with my Zulfikari to make sure it was kosher.  I caught glimpses of where it may go, but am waiting. patiently.  I would like to have Mushtaq back here again sometime.
Take care,
Jay


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 8, 2007)

ksmaguro said:


> Catching up on this thread...
> I study Pencak Silat Pertempuran via Guru Sean Stark www.combat-silat.net and Pencak Silat Zulfikari via Guru Mushtaq Ali Shah.  I am eager to see what the "new look" will be like for the system.
> I met Bill and Buzz at the Fall Gathering at Chuck's and we all had a fun time.  Buzz kept us up to the wee hours with some reat stories! Mushtaq double checked a few things with my Zulfikari to make sure it was kosher.  I caught glimpses of where it may go, but am waiting. patiently.  I would like to have Mushtaq back here again sometime.
> Take care,
> Jay


 Was nice to see you at the fall gathering, I too had a lot of fun. Still trying to convice Carl that there is more to  the martial arts than just what is seen. As in felt and emitted. One of these days he may come around- or is it just an act to milk more out of us?
 Whatever- I am glad that there are more people at the gathering each time. This alloows for more accumulation of friends and knowledge.
 Guro Buzz


----------



## ksmaguro (Feb 8, 2007)

Selamat Buzz-
I think Carl is just using us and understands a lot more than he leads on.  He does ask some _great_ questions though!
I have always enjoyed visiting Chuck and family and look forward to the next time I am able to hang out.
Jay


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 8, 2007)

ksmaguro said:


> Selamat Buzz-
> I think Carl is just using us and understands a lot more than he leads on.  He does ask some _great_ questions though!
> I have always enjoyed visiting Chuck and family and look forward to the next time I am able to hang out.
> Jay


 He not so dumb eh?


 Yeah, I think he  was playing the dunce just to watch us struggle to  explain stuff. Oh well, if it works for him, so be it. I still think he was baffled by the  moving without touching thing


----------



## tellner (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Jay! Mushtaq is out here for about a week and a half. We should have the first two videos in the can by the time he leaves.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 8, 2007)

Todd, I understand that Mushtaq has  some ideas for me and my polymyalgia condition. Could you have him email me with his  ideas. sidekick@chartermi.net I have been  on steroids for 3 months.
 Thanks


----------



## ksmaguro (Feb 8, 2007)

Todd-
Have fun hangin' with Mushtaq and the crew.  Tell him hi!  I can't wait to see those new vids!  Wish I was there, but know it was not in the cards!?Hey come visit me sometime is sunny iowhey!

Buzz-
Carl likes to push buttons and I think you certainly did get his mind going on a feedback loop with the moving without touching!  I still like telling people about your cat kata!


----------



## Wali (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I just joined this forum and it's great.  It's good to see a good mix of different silat styles communicating without a lot of the usual nonsense that we see elsewhere.

I train in Walisongo silat in the UK, under Steve Benitez.  It is a system which is composed of several different arts.  The basis of which, if you go back far enough are rooted in the Vedic Satria arts.

The ground arts it emcompasses are the Kucin (Cat), Harimau (Tiger), Buaya (Crocodile) and Kura-Kura (Turtle).  Upright we have the usual langhkas, hands drills etc... as well as Garik-Garek, which is a form of upright wrestling.  This is combined with Penjang Gulat.

We then progress onto the Pukulan, which combines all of the above, but with rapi-fire striking.  We hit in a series of 6-12 strikes minimum.

Further on, weapons are introduced, initially the pisau (knife).

All the teachings are brought together in the kembagang, The Flower Dance.

Hope to have some good conversations with you all.

Cheers,
Wali


----------



## ChingChuan (Mar 31, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> There have been a few people joining Martial Talk, other than me, that enjoy the agony of Silat training
> 
> What style of Silat do you train in?  What do you think of your training so far?



Agony? It isn't that bad, is it? Well, actually, this morning we practised the pasang rendah and I think I won't be able to walk tomorrow - but isn't that something which occurs in all Martial Arts?  

I train in Pencak Silat Setia Hati. My teacher is Louis Fraanje. I don't know enough about the style yet to tell you about it, but I hope everyone knows this style? I was told that it is a quite complete style etc. so maybe there are more people who train Setia Hati.

By the way, is there a difference between the words _Pencak_ Silat and 'just' Silat? On all English forums about Martial Arts I've visited (Budoseek and this one) they always say Silat but on the only Dutch forum about Pencak Silat, they always say Pencak Silat. So, is it just a difference in how do you call that, naming, or does it have something to do with styles?

Well, I think that training is great. I really enjoy it and I really want to get good at it. I don't really know why I like it so much... It's not really that I want to learn how to defend myself, I just like it because... it's fun (or something). 

The only thing that I find difficult is the fact that progress isn't really linear. In some martial arts, you try to achieve ranks - it's all very clear when you'll progress to the next one, what you'll have to know etc, but my teacher doesn't really emphasize things like ranks or exams, you just accumulate knowledge and practise things and slowly get better at it, but (apparently) it isn't 'measurable' or something. Sometimes there are exams, but they aren't extremely important since they apparently forgot to have them last year . So I really don't know what my level is and what it takes to be really good at Pencak Silat, and sometimes I can get a little impatient about it. 
However, I respect my teacher very much so I am a little too cowardly to ask him about it... 



> I just joined this forum and it's great. It's good to see a good mix of different silat styles communicating without a lot of the usual nonsense that we see elsewhere


I agree! I don't understand half of the nonsense about different styles, but I'm very glad that it isn't present on this forum .


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 4, 2007)

tellner said:


> Oh Lord, do I ever. At some point you have to laugh if you don't want to cry.
> 
> Just to be clear and avoid confusion, I think that Willem de Thouars has amazing skills and, if anything, _too much_ knowledge to pass on to those of us without his gifts.
> 
> I swear, if we could stop fighting among ourselves we'd rule the universe.



I don't know a thing about your art(s) so apologies to all on this thread (Carol piqued my interest with the clips a few days ago, and I've been trying to learn a little as there's time); but an observation: if you substituted 'Jimmy Woo' for Willem de Thouars (of whom, of course, I do know), you could almost use this post verbatim for Kung Fu San Soo. Can't we all just get along? No, didn't think so.


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> I don't know a thing about your art(s) so apologies to all on this thread (Carol piqued my interest with the clips a few days ago, and I've been trying to learn a little as there's time); but an observation: if you substituted 'Jimmy Woo' for Willem de Thouars (of whom, of course, I do know), you could almost use this post verbatim for Kung Fu San Soo. Can't we all just get along? No, didn't think so.



Kidswarrior, I sure hope I have a chance before too long to sit down with you with a strong drink or two and swap stories.  No fighting though, unless its on the mat


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Kidswarrior, I sure hope I have a chance before too long to sit down with you with a strong drink or two and swap stories.  No fighting though, unless its on the mat



It'll happen. All good things come with time. :ultracool


----------



## Silat Junkie (May 2, 2007)

Hello All;

I guess my account got recycled, dumped, wiped clean because I couldn't log in. I do remember getting notice, but I rarely have a bunch of spare time to try and get on the various boards out there.

I am familiar with some of the members of this board like tellner.

What styles I have trained in:

Pencak Silat Raja Sterlak
Pencak Silat Pamur
Pencak Silat Raja Monyet
Pencak Silat Madura - Keluarga (there is no name for this art that I know of. It is a family system from Madura.)
Seni Bela Diri Silat Jati Wisesa
Pencak Silat Sera
Pencak Silat Batak
Pencak Silat Zulfikari (original version maybe?)
Pencak Silat Paseban Mutakhir
Pencak Silat Mande Muda

I have listed these in the order that seems to most closely represent the amount of time that I have trained in these systems. Not necessarily in years but actual training time. Near the bottom of the list, it's not very long at all.

I like to list them all because I have learned something from all of these arts/teachers, that I have ultimately used - some with modification - some directly. 

The arts that I continue to study to varying degrees are:
Raja Sterlak, Pamur, Monyet, Madura Keluarga and occasionally I go through a portion of the jurus Seni Bela Diri Silat Jati Wisesa.

Unfortunately, I don't have the time to go through all of these arts with any regularity so I primarily do Pamur and Madura Keluarga at this time and work in maintenance mode on the rest. The other ones not listed twice - I really don't train in any more.

From these, what I primarily train daily, is Pencak Silat Pertempuran. This is a system that utilizes aspects of all of these other systems to various degrees. From PSP or Pencak Silat Pertempuran I continue to focus my growth. This system is organized for learning attributes of pencak silat but can be very organic for those so inclined. It contains a system of numbering which can be put together like puzzle pieces to adapt to the changing nature of combat.

Some of what you'll see in it is new, at least in structure, and if you've been around for awhile, a lot of what you'll see is not new. Unfortunately, this causes some people to overlook the art because they recognize the pieces. This is a shallow perspective because the pieces aren't the totality. It is the WAY the pieces fit together and the way you can develop attributes of pencak silat movement, adaptability, and ultimately combative skill that makes PSP unique. 

For most people, PSP is not understood until it is felt. I believe someone else stated that in this thread - or perhaps another - in any case, the books I've written and the DVD's I've created are testimony to this. I don't mean from a pain perspective necessarily, but the intent of the movements are often misunderstood until a person trains with me personally - then they get excited.

It is my goal as a teacher and as an organization to bring a deeper view of pencak silat to the western audience.

FYI, I was involved with the early years of the gathering of the tribes in Michigan and I would recommend going. Mushtaq is a great guy and you will learn stuff. I haven't been there for 3 years (I think) because I moved to Florida and have been trying to recover from a financial set back, but it was my intent to get back this year. Unfortunately, that weekend I have a seminar in San Diego and we are in the process of buying a house. Perhaps next year will be better...

Hormat saya,
Sean

www.silat.us


----------



## kempo-vjj (May 2, 2007)

We incorporate silat into our training, or at least I should say my instructor does. I myself cannot draw a line between particular techniques to say this is that or this is this, but we learn a lot of principals first. Which I love, coming from a technique based school. Our Silat comes by way of Cliff Stewart to my teacher Darrell Sarjeant, we also mix a little African martial art (sadiq) with the phillipino, and the vee-jitsu. Sometimes I wish I can hold all that information in. It's good stuff. Silat is hard to find.


----------



## megat (Jun 8, 2007)

hey all nice to see alot of silat lovers, here my list.

sendeng
cimande
gayung
gerak kilat
pulut

my primary art is silat sendeng, but i have practise and learn to some extend the other i have stated. i have been doing it since i was 10 i think starting learning from my neighbour and usually we practise at night wore black with red sash. and also learn some move from my granddad and father( mainly silat pulut and silat jawa).


----------



## ksmaguro (Jun 10, 2007)

kempo-vjj said:


> We incorporate silat into our training, or at least I should say my instructor does. I myself cannot draw a line between particular techniques to say this is that or this is this, but we learn a lot of principals first. Which I love, coming from a technique based school. Our Silat comes by way of Cliff Stewart to my teacher Darrell Sarjeant, we also mix a little African martial art (sadiq) with the phillipino, and the vee-jitsu. Sometimes I wish I can hold all that information in. It's good stuff. Silat is hard to find.


Selamat-
Are you in Oklahoma City?  Know a guy from Lawton named Carl?  He could show you some Silat Zulfikari as well as share some interesting insights into the martial arts world at large.
Take care,
Jay


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jul 12, 2007)

I practive Pentjak Silat Ratu Adil from Rudy Terlinden via Ray Schardijn, & I love it.

http://www.martialhub.com/articles/terlinden.htm


----------

